# Got 2 mice!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I adopted 2 REALLY CUTE female baby mice today ;D They are really sweet & friendly...how old do you think they are? & what would their colouring be?
Also can they eat Oxbow regal rat? I gave them some along with a berry treat seed mix...this a good diet?
Sorry about bad pics! I need names...am thinking about naming them after Disney princesses seeing as I got them for my daughter & step-daughter [of course I am the one taking care of them]
I also picked up some chews for them after the pics were taken, so their home looks a bit more decorative now. One of them is a slightly darker shade of 'orange/yellow' & has a small dark spot...but otherwise they look like they are sisters.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Squeee!!! HOW CUTE!!! I don't know about Oxbow for them because I don't know much about mouse care! Sorry! I do know they are super duper adorable, though!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

They look between 4 and 5 weeks. Look just like one of mine, too cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

According to the fancy mouse website, I guess they would be considered 'fawn'...thanks...is the diet I'm giving them ok?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

According to the AFRMA standards, they would be considered Gold mice. (http://www.afrma.org/miceself.htm). Though the one with the small dark spot Could be a brindle.

If you want a quick genetic lesson, interesting thing, In mice there are 2 genes that cause this color. 1. the dominant yellow gene (Ay) which when homogenized (Ay/Ay) is lethal (so pups with Ay/Ay are never born actually). This is also how you get brindled mice Normally. Unfortuantly they have a tenancy to get obese, it has to do with the specific gene restricting certain hormones causing them to have lower metabolisms. Other gene is the Recessive yellow gene (e/e). Which does not have any of the issues of the Ay gene, but typically recessive yellow mice don't have has bright of a color as Ay mice. (AY mice are always a bright Orange, like the Fawns or Orange mice shown on the website). Oh and I Think you can get recessive yellow Brindles as well.

So yours are probably recessive yellow since they aren't bright orange. So no worries of obesity.

Oxbow should be fine, many people feed their mice homemade diets, and many also feed Oxbow with these. The berry mix and maybe some pumpkin seeds will make a nice diet for them.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks! Oh yeh hmm they could be the gold...didn't look at that one! Saw that it was patterned & didn't bother reading it haha.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Checked on them & they were snuggling fast asleep ;D








Think we're gonna name them Ariel & Jasmine <3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually from that picture they look like black eyed fawns. ???


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My phone camera is really bad, I will try & get more pics in natural light tomorrow I don't want to disturb their peaceful slumber  I think one is fawn & the other is gold...or they could both be fawn, just one is a lighter shade...I shall have to google some more lol.
I'm loving them tho...so tiny compared to my male mouse I hand reared, he was a huge fatty even as a fuzzy with his eyes closed! These gals are so petite & good little climbers, they kept hanging upside down on my hand lol they have such good grips! Bit more agile than the ratties!


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

They are adorable! I think its okay to feed them Oxbow, I know I feed my mouse that. He is a tad over weightso be careful of that.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh they seem to like it more than the seed mix & are already quite tubby lol.








Listening to some jams on their ipod lol ;D








Looking like a mini orange chinchilla.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Omggg how cute! How is the smell factor? I used to foster mice for an old boyfriend of mine and the stank (boys) was horrendous. If I went more than 1-2 days without scrubbing down their cage it would stink up the whole apartment. How is that with girls?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

These 2 are still babies...but I heard its only the boys that stink! & yes my old male mouse he had no odor until he matured & its was like WHAM horrid stench!!! These 2 had better be for sure female LOL.


----------

